# Beware of those emails



## Cheryl (Oct 16, 2018)

Beware of emails supposedly from Apple. They are not from Apple. Apple is not giving away iPhones ! 
Just toss those in your junk box.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 16, 2018)

Shucks!


----------



## WrathMason (Nov 8, 2018)

Why would Apple do that in the first place


----------

